# Mule's ABT's in the Weber kettle



## themule69 (Jan 19, 2015)

I have always said everyone should have a kettle. I am doing a couple of simple ABT's for a birthday part. I started by cutting the peppers in half and removed the seeds. Then I filled with softened cream cheese and a sprinkle of my rub. I then topped with a 3rd of a slice of my smoked bacon. I got a full chimny of KB and a couple of small pieces of hickory. Then into the kettle for 35 min and out the door.













abt 1.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jan 19, 2015


















abt 2.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jan 19, 2015






Happy smoken.

David


----------



## so ms smoker (Jan 19, 2015)

They DO look good!

   Mike


----------



## tropics (Jan 19, 2015)

David they look good and save on the cholesterol.


----------



## bear55 (Jan 19, 2015)

Looking good...


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 19, 2015)

Looks great.

I may have to make some this weekend.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 19, 2015)

Looks like a tasty appetizer David! Nice smoke!


----------



## themule69 (Jan 20, 2015)

So MS Smoker said:


> They DO look good!
> 
> Mike


Mike

Thanks they were a big hit.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## themule69 (Jan 20, 2015)

tropics said:


> David they look good and save on the cholesterol.


Tropics

Yes they were good. I don't know much about cholesterol. I do know that I like bacon.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Happy smoken.

David


----------



## themule69 (Jan 20, 2015)

Bear55 said:


> Looking good...


Thanks Bear.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## themule69 (Jan 20, 2015)

c farmer said:


> Looks great.
> 
> I may have to make some this weekend.


Thanks Adam. They are always good.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## themule69 (Jan 20, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks like a tasty appetizer David! Nice smoke!


Thanks Case.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## disco (Jan 20, 2015)

Great looking ABTs and I like the bacon idea.

Disco


----------



## patg (Jan 21, 2015)

Looking good bud!  Darn white stuff here in Chicago has slowed me down :(


----------



## themule69 (Jan 21, 2015)

Disco said:


> Great looking ABTs and I like the bacon idea.
> 
> Disco


Thanks Disco.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## themule69 (Jan 21, 2015)

PatG said:


> Looking good bud! Darn white stuff here in Chicago has slowed me down :(


Pat thanks. We are going to get a dusting of snow tonight. YUK! 

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 21, 2015)

They look tasty. May be giving these a try for the first time on Sunday.


----------



## themule69 (Jan 21, 2015)

inkjunkie said:


> They look tasty. May be giving these a try for the first time on Sunday.


Please do and let me know how they turn out.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 21, 2015)

Them look tasty David !  Thumbs Up

Justin


----------



## missourismoker (Jan 29, 2015)

Do you get any flair up from bacon grease?


----------



## themule69 (Jan 29, 2015)

Missourismoker said:


> Do you get any flair up from bacon grease?


I never have using a half slice. When I use a whole slice I have had. Just keep an eye on it. It also depends on your grill or smoker.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## missourismoker (Jan 29, 2015)

Cool thanks


----------



## themule69 (Jan 29, 2015)

Missourismoker said:


> Cool thanks


----------



## psycho dad (Feb 1, 2015)

Making some for the super bowl, thanks for the great post.

I like your avatar!


----------



## themule69 (Feb 1, 2015)

Psycho Dad said:


> Making some for the super bowl, thanks for the great post.
> 
> I like your avatar!


Thanks. I hope yours turn out as good as mine. They are always a big hit,

I also like your avatar! what year is yours? Mine is a custom 68 hard top convertible. 383 stroker on the bottle.













vette may 2.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jun 22, 2013


















vette may 3.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jun 22, 2013


















vette may 4.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jun 22, 2013


















kisr 5.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jun 22, 2013


















vette may 8.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jun 22, 2013


















vette may 6.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jun 22, 2013






Happy smoken.

David


----------



## welshrarebit (Feb 1, 2015)

Psycho Dad said:


> Making some for the super bowl, thanks for the great post.
> I like your avatar!



I like your screen name!

Who's that riding in the sun?
Who's the man with the itchy gun?
Who's the man that kills for fun?
Psycho dad, psycho dad, psycho dad...


----------



## psycho dad (Feb 1, 2015)

lol rarebit, somebody gets me.

Never would have guessed '68, she's had some work done.  Liking the 383!

Mine's a 76, mostly stock with a few bolt-on goodies.













DSCN0735.jpg



__ psycho dad
__ Feb 1, 2015


















IMG_4377_zpshxlvuk5d.jpg



__ psycho dad
__ Feb 1, 2015


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 1, 2015)

We have a 73..  all original..  all stock...  all numbers match...  













2027.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Mar 6, 2013


----------



## psycho dad (Feb 1, 2015)

nice ride Jack!


----------



## themule69 (Feb 2, 2015)

Psycho Dad said:


> lol rarebit, somebody gets me.
> 
> Never would have guessed '68, she's had some work done.  Liking the 383!
> 
> ...


Nice looking ride. Yeah mine has been chopped on pretty hard.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## themule69 (Feb 2, 2015)

JckDanls 07 said:


> We have a 73.. all original.. all stock... all numbers match...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a fine looking ride.

Happy smoken.

David


----------

